# Graves Orbitopathy...............



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A Novel Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin Bioassay Is a Functional Indicator of Activity and Severity of Graves' Orbitopathy

Context: Immunoglobulins stimulating the TSH receptor (TSI) influence thyroid function and likely mediate extrathyroidal manifestations of Graves' disease (GD).

Read on

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/jc.2009-2470v1


----------

